# splinting



## alices (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello, if the nurse places the splint/immobilizer can the ER Dr. chg/code for it? It doesn't say that the Doctor looked it over or supervised the nurse..also is there anywhere I can find this in writing? we have been given different answers and we need to prove were right or wrong..thank you, alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (Nov 18, 2011)

*No*

I guess it's not enough that I've put it in writing. But if the physician neither did nor managed the splinting it is a nurse service.

Jim


----------



## alices (Nov 19, 2011)

*re-splinting*

It is enough for me, it just isn't for the remote coders, I have seen it written somewhere and I thought it was on somewhere in the medicare website but I can not find it now.. We have not been giving it to the Doctors but we have remote coders now doing some of the ERs and they are coding it and we here are telling them not to but without something to show them they are not listening and keep telling us we are wrong..thanks alice


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 19, 2011)

have your remote coders provide you with their reference.   The nurse in the ER is a resource of the facility not the physician.  In the physician office you would bill for the splint since the nurse is his resource, but in the facility nurse services are part of the facility charge.  So ask them if the nurse starts an IV in the ER do they also code that for the physician?  This is reallyno different.


----------

